# USA halts funding to WHO



## stevie g (15/4/20)

Official statement


----------



## blujeenz (15/4/20)

stevie g said:


> Official statement




It wouldnt surprise me that it also had something to do with Trump dropping the Fauci/Gates contagion model and the fact that Gates essentially owns the WHO seeing as Gates is a massive WHO donor.
Coupled with the gates foundation invested in big Pharma and Bill's ubiquitous pushing of vaccines, a disturbing picture starts to be revealed.




> WASHINGTON DC – In a stunning turn of events, Surgeon General Jerome Adams explained in an interview on live XM radio, that the Coronavirus Task Force has, effectively, dumped the Bill Gates/CDC/WHO predictive contagion model, and is now working with the real data.
> 
> He explained on the Sirius XM’s _Breitbart News Daily_ host Alex Marlow, that given the new data, businesses will begin to re-open as early as May, others in June.
> 
> This runs contrary to the out-and-out fear-mongering of Dr. Fauci and Bill Gates who have made a media tour, threatening the public that businesses may not re-open for six months to a year, or until and unless governments purchase their conveniently patented, big-pharma vaccination.



https://www.fort-russ.com/2020/04/m...tOJNt3PSQOEPeJkqECLKtauNg65jg67A19P3hYn5G-JrM




> Over the past decade, the world’s richest man has become the World Health Organization’s second biggest donor, second only to the United States and just above the United Kingdom. This largesse gives him outsized influence over its agenda, one that could grow as the U.S. and the U.K. threaten to cut funding if the agency doesn’t make a better investment case.



https://www.politico.eu/article/bill-gates-who-most-powerful-doctor/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mad_hatter (15/4/20)

blujeenz said:


> It wouldnt surprise me that it also had something to do with Trump dropping the Fauci/Gates contagion model and the fact that Gates essentially owns the WHO seeing as Gates is a massive WHO donor.
> Coupled with the gates foundation invested in big Pharma and Bill's ubiquitous pushing of vaccines, a disturbing picture starts to be revealed.
> 
> 
> ...





What exactly is "disturbing" about funding and punting a vaccine to cure this disease? This is some conspiracy level bullshit.
The entire point of a lockdown is to prevent the spread and also not overwhelm the health system. This is not fear mongering in any way, this is common sense. Hospitals have a finite number of beds, and if you overwhelm the system, the consequences will be dire.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## mad_hatter (15/4/20)

Also, ******* Breitbart as a news source. Get the **** outta here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/20)

blujeenz said:


> It wouldnt surprise me that it also had something to do with Trump dropping the Fauci/Gates contagion model and the fact that Gates essentially owns the WHO seeing as Gates is a massive WHO donor.
> Coupled with the gates foundation invested in big Pharma and Bill's ubiquitous pushing of vaccines, a disturbing picture starts to be revealed.
> 
> 
> ...



I could be wrong @blujeenz but I sincerely doubt Bill Gates is trying to do anything underhanded.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mad_hatter (15/4/20)

Silver said:


> I could be wrong @blujeenz but I sincerely doubt Bill Gates is trying to do anything underhanded.


iTs ThE 5g ToWeRz sPreAdiNg the BatShitCrazYneSS

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (15/4/20)

Trump is the world's biggest denialist and blame shifter
They responded late and are blaming everyone for not telling them earlier
Go figure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/4/20)

@Silver
Gates' statements have been very ambiguous. 
Taken in conjunction with "anti-fertility" agents found in vaccines in Kenya, Syrian refugees, India, Chad and the Philippines is what makes it disturbing.

@mad_hatter
If you dont think the worlds richest megalomaniac practicing population control in 3rd world countries is disturbing, perhaps you might change your mind when its your own children standing in the vaccine queue.



> Bill Gates: Over this decade, we believe unbelievable progress can be made, in both inventing new vaccines and making sure they get out to all the children who need them … We only need about six or seven more — and then you would have all the tools to reduce childhood death, *reduce population growth*, and everything — the stability, the environment — benefits from that.



https://www.globalresearch.ca/mass-...fertility-agent-in-un-tetanus-vaccine/5431664



> The Kenya Catholic Doctors Association, however, saw evidence to the contrary, and had six different samples of the tetanus vaccine from various locations around Kenya sent to an independent laboratory in South Africa for testing.
> 
> The results confirmed their worst fears: all six samples tested positive for the HCG antigen. The HCG antigen is used in anti-fertility vaccines, but was found present in tetanus vaccines targeted to young girls and women of childbearing age. Dr. Ngare, spokesman for the Kenya Catholic Doctors Association, stated in a bulletin released November 4:
> 
> “This proved right our worst fears; that this WHO campaign is not about eradicating neonatal tetanus but a well-coordinated forceful population control mass sterilization exercise using a proven fertility regulating vaccine. This evidence was presented to the Ministry of Health before the third round of immunization but was ignored.” (Source.)





> A very similar mass vaccination with the live oral polio vaccine occurred among Syrian refugees in 2013, when 1.7 million doses of polio vaccine were purchased by UNICEF, in spite of the fact that no cases of polio had been seen since 1999. After the mass vaccination program started, cases of polio began to reappear in Syria. (See: Are UNICEF Live Polio Vaccines Causing Polio Among Syrians? 1.7 Billion Polio Vaccines Purchased by UNICEF.)





> Health Impact News reported last year that UNICEF began a similar mass vaccination program with 500,000 doses of live oral polio vaccine in the Philippines after a Super Typhoon devastated Tacolban and surrounding areas. This was in spite of the fact there were no reported cases of polio in the Philippines since 1993, and people who have had the live polio vaccine can “shed” the virus into sewage systems, thereby causing the actual disease it is supposed to be preventing. (See: No Polio in the Philippines Since 1993, But Mass Polio Vaccination Program Targeted for 500,000 Typhoon Victims Under Age 5.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/4/20)

mad_hatter said:


> What exactly is "disturbing" about funding and punting a vaccine to cure this disease? This is some conspiracy level bullshit.
> The entire point of a lockdown is to prevent the spread and also not overwhelm the health system. This is not fear mongering in any way, this is common sense. Hospitals have a finite number of beds, and if you overwhelm the system, the consequences will be dire.



You seem to have failed to comprehend the article.
Lockdown isnt fear mongering, threatening a year extension or only lifting the lockdown when you take the vaccine is what constitutes fear mongering.



> This runs contrary to the out-and-out fear-mongering of Dr. Fauci and Bill Gates who have made a media tour, threatening the public that businesses may not re-open for six months to a year, or until and unless governments purchase their conveniently patented, big-pharma vaccination.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/4/20)

mad_hatter said:


> My dude, nothing you post is remotely truthful.
> 
> The globalresearch.ca article is false, here is Snopes rebuttal: https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/tetanus-vaccine-sterilization/
> 
> ...



If the extent of your research involves a quick visit to "Snopes" you may as well go back to SABC for your knowledge.
Your fall back defense of using logical fallacies(ad hom) suggests that you are way out of your depth.




> And on Snopes, this related to a story from 2014 *which was labelled as “false” despite the origins of the story being factually correct*: a press statement released on 7 October, 2015 by the Catholic Health Commission of Kenya – Kenya Conference of Catholic Bishops (KCCB) who state their concerns that the Tetanus Toxoid vaccine (TT) might be laced with Beta human chorionic gonadotropin (b-HCG). This press release expressed concern for the role played by sponsoring development partners since such programs had “previously been used by the same partners in Philippines, Nicaragua and Mexico to vaccinate women against future pregnancy.” A component of experimental birth control vaccines, b-HCG caused alarm to these bishops as it is common knowledge that development aid has historically and negatively affected the bodies of women—especially those of women of color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mad_hatter (15/4/20)

Stop pretending like you're some intellectual warrior when you couldn't even be bothered to spell out _ad hominem.
_
None of your article sources are legitimate, and this old trope about vaccines being used to spread birth control are thoroughly debunked because actual evidence simply does not exist.

"The Kenya Catholic Doctors Association claimed they had tested samples of the tetanus vaccine used in Kenya and found them to be laced with (b-HCG) (a component of experimental birth control vaccines), but UNICEF noted that there was no laboratory in Kenya capable of making an accurate analysis of that nature:

The tests were done in hospital laboratories in Kenya. The staff in these laboratories could not however tell whether the samples were vaccines or not, as this was not declared to the testing laboratories by the Catholic Doctors Association. The laboratories tested the samples for hCG using analyzers used for testing human samples like blood and urine for pregnancy. There is no laboratory in Kenya with the capacity to test non-human samples like vaccine for hCG.

Again, this aspect of the claim perfectly mirrors similar rumors spread decades earlier during the course of tetanus vaccination programs in several other countries:

After these rumours were spread, attempts were made to analyse TT vaccines for the presence of hCG. The vaccines were sent to hospital laboratories and tested using pregnancy test kits which are developed for use on serum and urine specimens, and are not appropriate for a vaccine such as TT, which contains a special preservative (merthiolate) and an adjuvant (aluminum salt). As a consequence of using these inappropriate tests, low levels of hCG-like activity were found in some samples of TT vaccine. The laboratories themselves recognised the insignificance of the results, which were below the reliable detection capability of the kits and were due to a nonspecific interaction between the adjuvant or other substances in the vaccine and the test kit. However, these results were misrepresented by the ‘pro-life’ groups with the resulting disruption of immunisation campaigns.

*When the vaccines were tested in laboratories which used properly validated test systems, the results clearly showed that the vaccines did not contain hCG. The low levels of hCG-like activity seen in some samples were the result of false positive reactions. In fact, in a laboratory in Hungary, it was shown that the sterile water supply from the local hospital gave a higher false positive level of hCG than did the TT vaccine.*
"

Furthermore, since you have bought hook line and sinker into this madness, you are a moron. A cretin of the highest order. Poephols like you are directly responsible for the spread of false news. You are a danger to society at large and the bullshit you spew results in innocents getting killed.

If you continue with this crusade of peddling LIES and FALSEHOODS, I will be there every step of the way to point out just how BATshit crazy you and your ilk are.


----------



## mad_hatter (15/4/20)

Here's a far more thorough debunking of your quackery:
https://africacheck.org/2016/05/25/...m-about-tetanus-vaccine-safety-refuse-to-die/

Here's an actual scientific publication on vaccinations for tetanus, let me know if you need help reading beyond the title page since you're such a sucker for clickbait headlines 
https://www.cochranelibrary.com/cdsr/doi/10.1002/14651858.CD002959.pub4/epdf/full


----------



## Grand Guru (15/4/20)

Let us keep the discussions courteous and criticize ideas not people.
[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## mad_hatter (15/4/20)

The ideas aren't worth the bandwidth they're taking up. There's nothing to debate. It isn't a grey area where evidence exists on both sides. It's pure unadulterated bull shit

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir (15/4/20)

Play nice people
There's no need to get personal

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos (15/4/20)

Guys,

please refrain from getting personal. This is a public forum and I expect some sort of decency towards each other.

If someone’s opinion is offensive to you please take it up via PM.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (15/4/20)

And just to add my 2c to the fray....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (15/4/20)

Christos said:


> And just to add my 2c to the fray....
> 
> View attachment 194094


What a coincidence, I’m struggling with exactly the same problem with my free energy generator.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (15/4/20)

Raindance said:


> What a coincidence, I’m struggling with exactly the same problem with my free energy generator.
> 
> Regards



You got it all wrong. No need to build anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

